# Oh, Hay?



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

Hay, I just met you, and this is crazy....but I have some rabbits that need hay maybe?
All jokes aside, I ran out of hay a few weeks ago and my rabbits are burning through feed at an alarming rate. I know it's a terrible time to try and find a single bale or two but that's what I need. I am willing to trade or pay right now. I'm in Southeastern Ohio, very close to West Virginia if anyone is able to come up with a couple of bales. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Did you check the traders guide? 


Do you have radio stations that run trading shows? 

We are to far from you to be of help,


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Do you have a TSC nearby? Try getting a 50# bag of All-Stock feed pellets which go

for around $9.95. Will feed a lot of rabbits and will be cheaper than a bale of hay too!


----------



## theemon (Jan 14, 2013)

ummm try the bargin hunter or craigslist


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I came home from fishing Sunday after shurch. Sitting in my drive was a round bale. I had just purchased 10 square bales for $8 each. Is there a feed store coop arond where you live? I do not know where this round bale came from. I live 300' off the road and it is by my house.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Southern States is another possibility. Ours sells bales of nice green hay, but I only get it in an emergency because it is a tad pricey.


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

I found 2 bales!! A family friend helped me out. Thanks to everyone who offered suggestions!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

If you lived closer I'd give you a couple bales. Why don't you ask at TSC if you don't have a mom and pop feed store?


----------

